

Show HN: Seattle Startup Map - zacharycohn
http://www.zaccohn.com/2011/09/seattle-startup-map/

======
aaronbrethorst
Very cool, but some of the data is incorrect. You list TeachStreet as being in
Madrona, but their website says that their address is actually 2101 9th
Avenue, Seattle, WA 98121.

Also, Seomoz has moved off the Hill and down to somewhere around Pike's Place
Market, I believe.

~~~
zacharycohn
Yeah, I guess Switchboard takes a while to update their data. Do you have any
suggestions for better ways to grab addresses?

The other idea I had (maybe version 2?) is to find the websites for all the
companies, and then scrape their front page for "Seattle, WA (five numbers)"
and then try to grab the address out of that.

I might start playing with something like that later tonight.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Not especially. Maybe you could try the Google Maps APIs instead. Querying
Google Maps produces what I think is the right address for SEOmoz:
[http://www.google.com/maps?q=seomoz+seattle+wa&hl=en&...](http://www.google.com/maps?q=seomoz+seattle+wa&hl=en&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=80.692593,191.162109&vpsrc=0&t=m&z=14&iwloc=A)

------
motter
The Crunchbase API is a good starting point for those wishing to create maps
of other cities:

[http://groups.google.com/group/crunchbase-
api/web/api-v1-doc...](http://groups.google.com/group/crunchbase-
api/web/api-v1-documentation)

------
jinushaun
Being from Seattle, it always puts a smile on my face knowing that
ICanHazCheeseburger is a Seattle company.

This visualisation needs a list view as well. Map view is a bit cumbersome to
view.

~~~
Fluxx
Our servers are in the same data center as theirs, and it's always weird to
see their stuff in the rack. I just imagine all the LOLCats surging through
their servers and giggle.

------
civilian
"Jackson Fish Market" doesn't sound like a startup. Otherwise, AWESOME. I walk
by a ton of these everyday.

~~~
zach
And yet see for yourself:

<http://www.jacksonfish.com/>

They're the developers of A Story Before Bed, which was the subject of a
previous Show HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=917235>

Reminds me of a company here in LA, the Kowloon Wholesale Seafood Company.
Despite the name, it's actually a Santa Monica ad agency run by Dick Sittig,
the mind and voice behind Jack In The Box's ads. Maybe there's just something
about fishmongers.

~~~
nieve
I don't know if it's a fish thing, but it's a semi-popular bit of randomness
in Seattle - we've also got an ad agency named the "Wexley School for Girls".

